# Straight Surrogacy



## mking (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi 
My name is Melissa and I am happily married to my husband Justin. I was born with a congenital heart disease. We are looking to have children, but due to my condition and the risks involved, I am unable to carry a child. So we have thought about it and we could still have our own child through straight surrogacy. I would love to hear your stories, and any advice would be much appreciated.

Love Melissa


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,
I too have a CHD. We met our surrogate through SUK, and our daughter was born in October last year. 
It was a straight surrogacy, as I had been advised not to do egg retrieval.
We found SUK were great, very supportive and helpful, but we did have a long wait before we met our surrogate, so you need to be prepared for that possibility.
EJJB
x


----------

